# Bark Box



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Does anybody know if Richard Jacobs has designed a bark box for the Aristocraft Mikado? I looked at his web site http://www.trainsales.com/barkbox.htm but there is no email for him. Any information on this would be great. 

Thanks, 
JT


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

try sending him a PM on MLS is name is trainmax


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can call him here: 
Richard Jacobs is in Louisianna and can only be reached by phone at 504-343-8091. His design partner is Chris Sortina


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks every one. 
The 4-4-0 Bark Box's will be coming out soon.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know whats inside a Aristocraft smoke box. if you can give me some info on it I will let you know.


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

I don't have my Aristo Mike yet as I will be picking up the last one from Royce in about a week . In the archives however, I did find the following picture from one of Larry Herget's posts. Does this help? I can get you more info as soon as I get the loco in hand. 










Thanks 
JT


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Just looking at the photo, it looks like it will work. But, I will need the dimensions of the firebox and the diameter of the blast pipe and the size of the cylinders. Also, the location of the blastpipe in smoke box. Once I have these, I can make a better assessment of whether or not a bark box will work. Or, you can send me your locomotive and I will custom make one for it.


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Do you have a bark box for the Accucraft mogul?


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes I can make one for the Accucraft Mogul


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry I can't make one for the mike. If I had one here I may be able to do it.


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

How much would a bark box for the mogul cost and would i be able to install it myself?


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric
The Bark box is very easy to install, all you have to do is cut the blast pipe shorter and the box slips over the shortened blast pipe. Check out my thread "first steam-up" my S-12 in the video has a bark box that I installed.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of my Aster Duchess of Sutherland _*without a bark box*_*. *The reason it doesn't need one is that the Duchess is a four cylinder locomotive, with the second two cylinders 180 degrees out of faze with the first two. That means you only get four chuffs per revolution, but they are double chuffs. Makes for a nice sound.


----------



## David Halfpenny (Sep 24, 2008)

With Tom's permission, I've taken the liberty of re-editing his Duchess video.

I'm afraid I'm new to this - it's my first YouTube video - and the capture process has degraded the images, but if it works, please check out the difference in sound and let me know what you think.


David

England


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Will Tom it sounds cool but it would be great with a bark box!
LOL


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Then I would have to provide ear protection for everyone.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Bad news for all you Aristo Mike guys. Mack let me use his locomotive to try and install a Bar Box in it. Lots of room in the smoke box. But Like a yard with a big garage and no way to get to it almost useless. The steam displacement call for a bigger box then I could fit through the small hole. It looked like if I cut the smoke box front off it would work. Who wants to do that? Maybe after the warranty exp. Anyway It would sound awesome with a Bark Box in there.


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

Does a Bark Box change the exhaust any? Less plume? 

Is there more steam oil and water spitting (usually a lot) when the loco starts up? When running?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Bark Box in both my K-27 and K-28. There is no spitting because it's contained inside the box. There is no change in the plume. You can hear my K-27 here:


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The smoke box will slide off the front of the Mikado boiler, once you remove the plastic smokebox. That would open it up completely to put on the bark box, then put it back together.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Jerry I will try again. I was not sure how far Mack wanted me to go with this install. So I stopped. I will talk to him and see what he says. I also fired his locomotive up and found some problems with it. So I suggested he call Astro to have it fixed. Hope it works out for him.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They've had mine for two months and I can't find out anything.


----------

